# linker en rechter tekstkader?



## Wordspin18

Gegroet samen!

Ik heb voor mij een tekst met twee aangrenzende tekstkaders.

Is het juist om te spreken - en te schrijven - van *linker tekstkader *en *rechter tekstkader*?

In het Italiaans spreekt men van _riquadro /di sinistra/destro _e _riquadro /di destra/destro_ (vaak zonder "testo", dat er moeilijk in past).
Ik heb het even nageslagen, de engelstaligen hebben het over: " _left text box _and _right_ _text box ".

Alvast heel veel dank voor een reactie!_


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ja hoor, _linker tekstkader_ en _rechter tekstkader_ is correct. 

Zelf zou ik echter _tekstvak_ zeggen. Dat is een synoniem dat naar mijn idee veel vaker voorkomt en dat bijvoorbeeld in de context van tekstverwerking (word processing) de vaste term is. Maar dat betekent niet dat _tekstkader_ onjuist is.


----------



## Wordspin18

Heel veel dank.
Tekstvak had ik nog nooit gehoord aan deze kant van de alpen.


----------



## eno2

Ik zou ook voor tekstvak gaan.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Een paar opmerkingen:


Tekstvak  niet in DVD online 
_tekstkader_ is in elk geval wat anders: 



> korte, afwijkend opgemaakte tekst binnen een langere, bv. met achtergrondinformatie





Text box en text-box zijn niet te vinden in M-W, WR, Cambridge dictionary. Ook Van Dale Eng-Ned heeft text-box of text box niet.  Bab.la en MWB hebben text box..

Bab.la geeft tekstvak en tekstkader voor text box
text box - Dutch translation - bab.la English-Dutch dictionary

MWB:
Vertalingen text box EN>NL
text box tekstvak ; tekstbox
text box - Vertaling Engels-Nederlands


----------



## Wordspin18

Heel veel dank voor de _input_! (Is die term gangbaar in _Dutch & Flemish? _Soms raak ik de weg kwijt door de globalisering..)

Hmm...  Hier komt een kleine "waterval" (c_ascata_) van vragen - om maar met een beetje dichterlijke vrijheid (_licenza poetica_) te spreken.  (Ik vraag me af of er in het Spaans veel gebruik van wordt gemaakt; hier is het algemeen als pizza en spaghetti.)


eno2 said:


> Tekstvak  niet in DVD online


Wat is DVD online? Ik ben er nog steeds niet achter, ben maar een nieuweling en weet zoveel dingen niet...




eno2 said:


> Text box en text-box zijn niet te vinden in M-W, WR, Cambridge dictionary. Ook Van Dale Eng-Ned heeft text-box of text box niet.  Bab.la en MWB hebben text box..


- Toen ik het woord opgooglede, verscheen bovenaan op het scherm, boven alle "_click on me!_" mogelijkheden  ... een text box, waarin uitgelegd werd - door Text-box dictionary definition | text-box defined - wat de uitdrukking betekent.
- Wat is M-W?
- Ik herinner me het woord _box_ (zonder _text_) dat een engelstalige tientallen jaren geleden aanvulde, toen ik niet wist hoe ik het moest noemen.

*And last but not least...*


eno2 said:


> _tekstkader_ is in elk geval wat anders:
> 
> korte, afwijkend opgemaakte tekst binnen een langere, bv. met achtergrondinformatie



De bladzijde die voor mij ligt, betreft de beschrijving van een produkt. De helft van de tekst bevindt zich in een (grote) _box_.
Onderaan in de _box_ zijn de twee aangrenzende _boxes _(ze bevatten tabellen) in questie.

*Wat denkt u* ervan?*
- Ik denk dat uw* definitie van tekstkader


eno2 said:


> korte, afwijkend opgemaakte tekst binnen een langere, bv. met achtergrondinformatie


de twee _boxes_ op het papier voor me nauwsluitend past.
- De situatie lijkt me als een munt die op zijn kant ligt, hij kan twee kanten uit.
- De "zangerigheid" waar men altijd over spreekt, als het om de Italiaanse taal gaat, heeft veel te maken met onze voorliefde voor lange dingen. Lange woorden, lange uitdrukkingen, lange zinnen.
Misschien heb ik daarom een voorkeur voor "kader".

* Hetvolgende/Het volgende(?) had ik al jarenlang aan een expert willen vragen.
Een Nederlander, heb ik de indruk, gebruikt "je" en "jij" veel minder dan wij "tu" hier in Italie.
Als goed begrijp, is "u" in Nederland formeel en wordt het veel gebruikt.
Als ik mij niet vergis, gebruikt een Vlaming "u" daar, waar een Nederlander "jij" zegt.
Ik heb het wel eens aan Belgische kennissen gevraagd, maar nooit een duidelijk antwoord gekregen.
Kunt u mij verder helpen - en wat gebruik ik hier bij voorkeur: "u" of "jij"?


----------



## eno2

Beter geen slaap over verliezen en gebruiken wat je wil, tekstvak, tekstkader (dat de klemtoon legt op kader, als er een is) of tekstbox. Want box is, volgens DVD:



> 12 tekstkader


 haha, tekstkader...





eno2 said:


> DVD = acroniem van het   driedelige woordenboek Van Dale, "Dikke Van Dale" genoemd.  Ook  online betalend: DVD online. De DVD wordt agemeen beschouwd als het  meest gezaghebbende WB der Nederlandse taal.


M-W= Merriam-Webster (gratis online maar zeer 'comprehensive')


Ik vind de definitie van DVD  van tekstkader raar Ze heeft het enkel over de 'verschillende opmaak' van de tekst en niet over eigenlijke  kaders of omkadering....

Je kan maar 1 consultatie doen per draad (= één vraag stellen). Open beter een nieuwe draad voor het u-jij gebruik. Er zijn wellicht al  bestaande draden die je een goed antwoord kunnen geven. Je kijgt die te zien in een lijst van gelijkaardige titels zodra je de titel invult IN HET TEKSTVLAK van je  nieuwe draad.


----------



## Wordspin18

Bedankt.


----------



## Red Arrow

Bij Word en Powerpoint heet het ook een tekstvak en geen "tekstkader".


----------



## Majamimi

Wordspin18 said:


> Gegroet samen!


Wordt niet zo in het Nederlands gezegd.
Ik zou schrijven  : Hallo allemaal!


----------



## Wordspin18

Hoi.

Bedankt - heb het ooit ergens gelezen .... (Waarschijnlijk in een stripverhaal.)


----------



## Peterdg

Majamimi said:


> Wordt niet zo in het Nederlands gezegd.



Het is niet de meest voor de hand liggende begroeting, maar het is zeker niet verkeerd, integendeel.


----------



## Wordspin18

Hi Peterdg.

Bedankt voor de toelichting.

Ik meen mij te herinneren "Gegroet samen!" gelezen te hebben in een album van Asterix, "Asterix bij de Britten."
De context: een kroeg, voorloper van de huidige pub. Er komt een jongen/jonge man binnen en wappert met een sliert worstjes. Hij zegt: "Gegroet samen, ..."
Iemand merkt op: "Hij s(j)lis(j)t."

Overigens is naar mijn mening het beste stripverhaal dat ik ook ooit gelezen heb - kwestie van smaak natuurlijk - Suske en Wiske. Als ik een Belg was, zou het voor mij een belangrijk objekt van nationale trots zijn..

Edit/PS: ik heb de indruk, dat de vertalers van stripverhalen wat taalbeheersing aangaat een klasse apart zijn. *Als* mijn geheugen mij niet bedriegt, denk ik dat dat op zichzelf een garantie is, dat de uitdrukking correct is.


----------



## eno2

De uitdrukking is niet standaaard, wat niet betekent dat ze niet correct is. (creatieve)Manieren van begroeting zijn er wel meer en (min of meer 'jofele' of grappige) variatie is welkom. Normaal luidt het: 'gegroet allemaal'.

Er zijn zovele stripverhalen die ik heerlijk vond. In de jaren tachtig begon ik een collectie. Zogezegd voor de kinderen...


----------



## Wordspin18

Bedankt.

Wat is de leeftijdslimiet voor de categorie "kinderen" ?


----------



## eno2

88?


----------



## Wordspin18

Lijkt me een realistische schatting, ik doe er nog 4 jaar bij.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> 88?


Ben je niet wat oud voor strips? Die zijn toch van 7 tot 77?


----------

